# La sparizione del torbido esound

## Montag[SGU]

Di punto in bianco, da un paio di giorni e senza che nulla di evidente potesse interferire sul suo normale funzionamento, esound ha smesso di esser caricato all'avvio di Gnome (2.2).

"Applications -> Desktop preferences -> Sound -> Enable Sound Server at Startup" e' abilitato e non ho la minima idea di cosa fare per ripristinare la situazione originaria.

Al momento mi limito a lanciare un esd da console, ma, capirete anche voi, non la considero affatto una soluzione... vorrei cercare di capire *perche'* esd non parte piu' come dovrebbe.

Per altre informazioni sono a vostra disposizione (ora come ora non so cosa possa essere rilevante o meno) e vi ringrazio fin d'ora per l'aiuto.

----------

## cerri

Molto strano... hai qualcosa nei log? I moduli audio sono caricati?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Non puoi caricare il demone in fase di boot?

----------

## Montag[SGU]

I moduli alsa funzionano perfettamente e non ho installato nulla che potesse pregiudicare il corretto funzionamento di esound, infatti funziona tutto correttamente se faccio partire esd da console. 

L'unica cosa a cui posso pensare e' un recente upgrade di arts (mi serve per artsdsp, l'unico rimedio che ho per evitare il crash di frozen-bubble e per avere il sonoro in quake3), ma l'ho sempre avuto installato anche prima.

Si', potrei anche farlo partire da boot mettendolo in local.start, ma non e' cosi' che dovrebbe funzionare e vorrei capire per quale motivo Gnome non lo fa partire all'avvio del desktop nonostante gli sia detto di farlo.

Ricapitolando, il problema non e' legato al kernel perche' i moduli audio sono caricati e funzionano senza alcun problema. E' un qualcosa nella configurazione di Gnome... ma non conoscendola che come utente non ho la minima idea di dove andare a controllare e cosa. Piu' che assicurarmi che Gconf abbia la chiave per far partire il sound server all'avvio settata non so fare.

Posso provare a riemergere esound, ma non credo serva a qualcosa.

----------

## Montag[SGU]

Come non detto: un nuovo emerge di esound ha risolto tutto.

Rimane da capire cosa sia successo.

----------

## cerri

Ma sei usi esound che ci fai con alsa?

----------

## Montag[SGU]

@cerri

Suppongo tu volessi dire arts e non alsa  :Smile: 

Infatti non mi serve arts come demone (con Gnome e' meglio usare esound), ma solo un programma che si trova in quel package e che si chiama artsdsp. Mi serve perche' quake3 e affini, per avere l'audio funzionante, necessitano di driver che supportino l'mmap... ovviamente i driver alsa per intel8x0 (AC97) non supportano l'mmap. Qui entra in gioco artsdsp, emulando via software proprio l'accesso mmap e permettendo a q3 di girare con tanto di audio anche quando non dovrebbe.

Per Frozen-Bubble, invece, il discorso si fa piu' oscuro... l'ultima volta che ho controllato, l'unico rimedio per evitarne il crash iniziale in corrispondenza all'uso dei driver nvidia esterni era proprio quello di lanciarlo attraverso artsdsp.

Spero di aver chiarito  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

No, no, volevo dire proprio alsa.

 *Quote:*   

> I moduli alsa funzionano perfettamente e non ho installato nulla che potesse pregiudicare il corretto funzionamento di esound

 

Se il driver e' incluso nel kernel, non ti servono. Quando ho detto se usi esound con alsa che ci fai, volevo dire poiche' usi esound alsa (a meno che non ha solo "lei" i driver giusti) non ti occorre.

Oggi sono un po' incasinato di cervello, spero di essere stato chiaro  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Montag[SGU]

Ah, ma allora intendevi veramente quello!

Mi hai ufficialmente confuso... cosa intendi per "esound alsa"?

Non e' che hai frainteso quando parlavo dei moduli kernel audio? Mi riferivo al soundcore + driver alsa, non ai driver oss.

Che caos!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

Tu hai detto che usi esound in gnome: quindi la mia domanda e': i driver della tua scheda audio sono inclusi nel kernel?

se la risposta e' si, alsa non serve e ti consiglio di usare OSS. Alsa e' un insieme di driver e librerie, ma se i driver li hai nel kernel, le librerie possono bastare quelle di OSS (tralasciando poi che, come hai detto tu, usi esound quindi tanti programmi useranno quello).

----------

## Montag[SGU]

Scusami profondamente, ma ancora non capisco cosa c'entri esound in tutto questo. Esound e' un sound server e dovrebbe lavorare indipendentemente dai driver utilizzati per la scheda audio... o mi sbaglio e non e' cosi'?  :Confused: 

Partendo dal presupposto che, dopo aver provato sia alsa che oss, non ho trovato particolari differenze qualitative tra i due, ho preferito orientarmi su alsa soprattutto perche' mi pare che la community stessa si stia muovendo in quella direzione (con il progressivo abbandono di oss). Inoltre alsa ha un layer d'emulazione oss, quindi non ho notato particolari svantaggi nell'adottarla nel mio sistema.

A questo punto pero' mi hai messo il dubbio che degli svantaggi esistano... e ora devi dirmi quali!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Montag[SGU] wrote:*   

> Scusami profondamente, ma ancora non capisco cosa c'entri esound in tutto questo. Esound e' un sound server e dovrebbe lavorare indipendentemente dai driver utilizzati per la scheda audio... o mi sbaglio e non e' cosi'? 
> 
> Partendo dal presupposto che, dopo aver provato sia alsa che oss, non ho trovato particolari differenze qualitative tra i due, ho preferito orientarmi su alsa soprattutto perche' mi pare che la community stessa si stia muovendo in quella direzione (con il progressivo abbandono di oss). Inoltre alsa ha un layer d'emulazione oss, quindi non ho notato particolari svantaggi nell'adottarla nel mio sistema.
> 
> A questo punto pero' mi hai messo il dubbio che degli svantaggi esistano... e ora devi dirmi quali! 

 

Al momento l'unico casino che ho con ALSA è che avendo i driver nel kernel la dipendenza 'alsa-driver' non ha più senso. Comunque ci stanno già lavorando...

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Io li avevo installati su Debian gli alsa e non ho mai avuto problemi  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

 *Montag[SGU] wrote:*   

> Scusami profondamente, ma ancora non capisco cosa c'entri esound in tutto questo. Esound e' un sound server e dovrebbe lavorare indipendentemente dai driver utilizzati per la scheda audio... o mi sbaglio e non e' cosi'? 

 

E' proprio cosi'.

 *Quote:*   

> Partendo dal presupposto che, dopo aver provato sia alsa che oss, non ho trovato particolari differenze qualitative tra i due, ho preferito orientarmi su alsa soprattutto perche' mi pare che la community stessa si stia muovendo in quella direzione (con il progressivo abbandono di oss). Inoltre alsa ha un layer d'emulazione oss, quindi non ho notato particolari svantaggi nell'adottarla nel mio sistema.
> 
> A questo punto pero' mi hai messo il dubbio che degli svantaggi esistano... e ora devi dirmi quali! 

 

OSS e' piu' maturo ma manca di alcune feature che ha alsa: in genere, pero', sono feature  che interessano chi con l'audio ci "fa cose piu' serie", come si suol dire: per capirci, io ho un notebook e per la sk intel integrata basta e avanza il driver del kernel.

Il "casino" (per modo di dire) nasce quando due applicazioni cercano di usare lo stesso dispositivo contemporaneamente: se usi ESD, ti risolve il problema lui, altrimenti devi utilizzare una periferica alla volta (ad esempio, non puoi usare contemporaneamente due xmms).

Non ci sono "contro", l'unico "contro" che vedo e' che alsa e' piu' immaturo di oss e che qualche volta genera probs: pertanto, se non ti servono a livello di driver e usi ESD, puoi anche "bannarli".

Ma niente per cui non si sopravvive.  :Wink: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Argh, è venuto a galla per me un problema simile  :Sad:  esd viene caricato sia da root che da user, le impostazioni sono le stesse, però i suoni di sistema li sento solo da root... Se invece voglio ascoltare musica da utente, anche se metto come plugin di output esound su xmms, funziona perfettamente così come esdplay   :Shocked:  Non è questione di permessi, credo, visto che non dà errori, non so davvero che possa essere  :Sad:  idee?

----------

## cerri

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> Non è questione di permessi, credo, visto che non dà errori, non so davvero che possa essere  idee?

 

A me invece pare proprio di si: sei sicuro che i wav di sistema sia leggibili dall'utente?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

esdplay /usr/share/sounds/login.wav

funziona...

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Aggiornamento

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=261785#261785

----------

## cerri

xmms con esound da utente funziona?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Già, ora da utente sento i suoni normali solo se premo play nel menu dei suoni di gnome... suoni di sistema e delle apps ancora ciccia, mi faceva notare bsolar che gran parte delle apps supporta gli alsa, ma mi dà fastidio non risolvere...

----------

## bsolar

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> Già, ora da utente sento i suoni normali solo se premo play nel menu dei suoni di gnome... suoni di sistema e delle apps ancora ciccia, mi faceva notare bsolar che gran parte delle apps supporta gli alsa, ma mi dà fastidio non risolvere...

 

Ma poi esd è ancora supportato? Nel sito l'ultima news è del 2000...  :Confused: 

----------

## cerri

Esd e' ancora supportato e funziona pure alla grande.  :Smile: 

Peccato sia un po' esoso   :Confused: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Peccato che ancora non abbia risolto   :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Ma ancora non mi hai risposto se xmms con esound funziona da utente oppure no  :Smile: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Sì, se do esd -promiscuous ho qualche miglioramento, ma ancora niente suoni di sistema...

----------

## cerri

Beh, abbiamo credo appurato che il problema non e' nel "sound" bensi' nella configurazione di gnome.

Hai la cartella nella home dell'utente .gnome/sound/?

C'e' il file system?

E' leggibile dall'utente?

Cosa c'e' scritto dentro?

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Domani guardo, oggi c'è Indiana Jones e l'ultima crociata, un rito   :Cool: 

----------

## cerri

MAMMA MIA CHE GENTE!  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Alan Cox wrote:*   

> I don't know why and I'm not yet motivated to fix it since my views on esd are mostly unprintable.

 

Dal sito di XMMS... l'ho notato solo oggi  :Cool: 

----------

## cerri

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

stefano@sigil sound $ pwd

/home/stefano/.gnome/sound

stefano@sigil sound $ ls -a

.  ..  system

Contenuto del file system

[settings]

start_esd=true

event_sounds=true

restore_gmix=false

I suoni funzionano, non in occasione di eventi, ma solo se premo play, se lancio da utente il comando esddsp...

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Aggiungo che root ha lo stesso file nella sua cartella

----------

## cerri

Ok

metti restoregmix su true e dicci i permessi di quella cartella con file incluso.

----------

## Dani Tsevech

ls -l /home/stefano/.gnome/sound

total 4

-rw-r--r--    1 stefano  wheel          63 2003-03-31 11:34 system

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Con mplayer i suoni si sentono perfettamente, ho fatto l'emerge or ora   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

HO RISOLTO! MA QUANTO FORTE SONO?!? Grazie a tutti per il tempo dedicatomi  :Wink:  C'eran altre opzioni da attivare in uno dei sottomenu...

----------

## Montag[SGU]

Non avevi attivato 'sounds for events'?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Quello sì, mica son scemo   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> Quello sì, mica son scemo   

 

Uno mangia terra, l'altro mangia sassi...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Giuro che questa non l'ho capita   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

